# what to eat for breakfast



## megsy33 (Feb 24, 2003)

I've just been recently diagnosed with IBS. I'm starting to get my diet straightened out, but breakfast is one I just can't get right. I've been eating frosted mini-wheats, but it's not working for me. It's the first thing that goes into my stomach all day so I want to get it right. Do any of you have any good ideas about what to eat for breakfast? I'm looking for something high in soluble fiber.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Hi Megan,For breakfast i usualy have a yoghurt with a toast. Sometimes i'll have a bowl of corn bran cereal with lactose free milk but never mini wheat. I can't eat mini wheat, could be all that frosting, i don't know. I don't eat eggs at all in anything, major pain for me. I have recently discovered that coffee is ok so i drink a few cups in the morning now.


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

Fiber one cereal. I cant eat it with milk for breakfast cause its just plain nasty, but its not bad just to snack on it throughout the day. 14g fiber for a half cup. A full cup will give you all the fiber you need


----------



## getnold (Aug 20, 2002)

if this is any help for you...my breakfast is a small bowl of uncle sam's cereal with honey and some figs or other fruit along with two grams of psyllium husk.


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

Believe it or not a nice greasy breakfast from Jack in the Box doesnt bother me at all...now if I eat McD's or the new Sonic Breakfast I just about die....Must be a different oil or something.


----------



## rosamunde (Feb 17, 2003)

different kinds of oil...heheh. It could very well be!I find breakfast to be a very crucial thing! Oatmeal usually works well for me, plus it's got the soluble fibre. Or I make a smoothie by blending up some soy/rice milk with fruit (banana, blueberries, ripe pear, mango, what have you). You can also throw some ground flaxseed in there for extra fibre.I know that both the sugar and the wheat in the mini-wheats would cause issues for me personally (the smiley faces are so deceiving!)


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

My very favorite thing is applesauce on toast (the thick kind of applesauce either home made or a brand that isn't watery). I make and freeze my own, so it's nice and thick, with cinnamon in it.. I close my eyes and pretend it's apple pie. Tastes pretty similar...Works for me. Or else I make oatmeal, throw in some ground flax seed, stir in a little skim milk and a spoonful of blueberry jam for sweetness and flavor. (Sometimes add a few extra blueberries.) I'm hungry. Time for a snack.


----------



## Meglett3 (Jan 14, 2003)

I found that Fiber One and mini wheats actually made my C worse. Oatmeal with honey, some dried fruit and soy or rice milk is a much better alternative for me. Also, scrambled egg whites and a whole wheat Engish muffin if I get bored with oatmeal.


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

in my case, i don't even eat breakfast. well, i do, but only after i've done my bathroom business. that means, mid to late morning and if that means i go to work (like today) without food in me, then i pick up something to eat when out: usually some kind of protein food, plain bread, etc. i've discovered this: my bowels cannot do several things at once, that is, they can't digest and eliminate at the same time. i get up and have tea, coffee, hot water with lemon juice, it varies. i may have fruit juice at some point. these usually help me to go but if i eat something while waiting to poop, i get all screwed up.. i will have a tablespoon of olive or flax oil on an empty stomach, tho, occasionally, to help move things along. i'm usually up for at least 3 hours before i eat, is my point and that has worked for me for quite some time now. but that's just me. g-


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

Oatmeal....just plain old fashioned oatmeal...


----------



## Julia Rose (Dec 15, 2002)

In my case, the rougher fiber makes my C worse and that includes shredded wheat with or without the frosting. My breakfasts consist of (one thing each day, rotating): toast, made with my own home-made white bread, with PB and uncooked, unfiltered honey;OR INSTANT oatmeal (can't do the old-fashioned - too much fiber)OR Malt-o-mealI've recently become suspicious of eggs and dairy, so I don't put any milk on the oatmeal or malt-o-meal, just a dab of butter & lots of brown sugar.


----------



## Karen Savage (Dec 16, 2002)

I am the same as Ghitta, if I eat any thing before I have a bm I get very bloated an then I don't go at all. When I get up in the morning I drink a glass of water and wait, if nothing happens then I have my coffee that usually gets things going, but all this does not happen right away, like ghitta says this can take a few hours to work if you have that kind of time. Also, alot of times I don't even eat anything until mid afternoon because of my bloating problem. Karen


----------



## Kellina (Feb 18, 2003)

I usually have some whole grain toast and some raisin bran in a bag to munch on at work. I'm a big muncher- must always EAT!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

i eat eggs, sometimes with no sugar added ham.i don't know other food who dosen't make me worst


----------



## Joey75 (Apr 3, 2002)

I start the day with a teaspoon of honey in warm water followed by juice and three prunes. Then I have oatmeal porridge and a muffin (bran, raisin bran, oatmeal, or oat-bran) with tea. (Did you know tea is good for fighting off cancer?) It's a lot of fiber but it seems to work for me. I'm careful what I eat the rest of the day--no junk food. I'm an oldie and have only had this problem for about a year now. I've found that having a regular schedule is very important for my system. Trtavelling and eating out are always problems.


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

you might wanna stop eating the wheat for breakfast seeing wheat often triggers IBS , so try and stay away from wheat (also bread ) for a while and see how you go , you can maybe try cornflakes or rice crispies or whatever which are made out of maize and rice ? Hope you find something that works for you







)


----------



## bethanne32 (Mar 6, 2003)

how about rasin bran that has 14 grams of fiberand a glass of grape juice


----------



## DPacker (Mar 3, 2003)

A fruit smoothie, banana, apple, whatever fruit i have on hand with some flax seeds thrown in.


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

What in the world is a flax seed? Never heard of them before!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I eat coffee for breakfast, until I have a BM which can take up to 1-3 hours. Go figure. Then I'll eat yoghurt with a tsp of benefiber in it and a piece of Ezekiel bread toast with my vitamins.


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

Yep coffee is a great laxative...gets everything going nicely in the morning


----------

